# da0 and da1 missing after upgrade



## strobe33333 (Nov 25, 2010)

I upgraded from 7.2 to 8.1.  After the install, my firewire attached drives are seen by the kernel but not registered as hard drives and given a logical device name (e.g. /dev/da0 and /dev/da1)  I have the da and firewire options enabled in the kernel conf.  Where would one look for the cause of this problem?



```
firewire0: New S400 device ID:0010b9210021bcac
firewire0: New S400 device ID:0010b9210061baaa
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 25, 2010)

Did you rebuild world? http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/makeworld.html Also Upgrading from FreeBSD 7.2 to 7.3, or 8.0 to 8.1, ports don't need to be rebuilt. Upgrade from FreeBSD 7.2 to 8.1, yes, all ports must be rebuilt.


----------



## strobe33333 (Nov 25, 2010)

@sk8harddiefast - Yes i rebuilt world and did a full ports upgrade.  In digging deeper, I'm seeing others use camcontrol devlist or camcontrol rescan all to get more information, but my attempt at running this results in


```
# camcontrol rescan all
camcontrol: CAMIOCOMMAND ioctl failed: Invalid argument

# camcontrol devlist -v
scbus-1 on xpt0 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus-1 target -1 lun -1 (xpt0)
```


I found this thread http://www.mailinglistarchive.com/html/freebsd-current@freebsd.org/2009-08/msg00935.html

but haven't been able to discern an actual path to debug the problem.  These drives worked flawlessly prior to the upgrade.  

I appreciate any guidance towards debugging the issue you can provide.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2010)

While it's true about the ports it's not relevant to this problem. 

Strobe, did you also add *device scbus* and *device pass*? 
Not entirely sure if that last one is really needed but the first one certainly is.

Edit: Just checked, you'll need *device sbp* which is SCSI over firewire.


----------



## strobe33333 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank You! That was it.  My ZFS mirror is a happy camper again now that it has drives in the pool!  I wasn't aware scsi over Firewire was necessary.  So that I learn how to learn, where did you research to find that gem of knowledge?


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 3, 2010)

strobe33333 said:
			
		

> So that I learn how to learn, where did you research to find that gem of knowledge?



[cmd=""]grep -i firewire /usr/src/sys/conf/NOTES[/cmd]

If you learn what sorts of words might be used, grep(1) with the -R flag (& the -i flag to get around capitalization preferences) in directories like /usr/src/sys/conf/, /usr/src/sys/_<arch>_/conf/, /usr/share/mk/, & /usr/ports/Mk/ can get you places that apropos(1) can't.  Sometimes.


----------

